# Daydreaming.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Terry's great painting, exhibited in her local bank gave me this topic. Despite my advanced years, I've never exhibited anything anywhere so....
If you could have just one of your own works on show at your local art gallery/museaum etc, which one would it be? 

This is mine (actually a version of a local area close to me) and I would call it Quo Vadis? (Whither goest thou?) because looking at it always manages to lead me into a mental Neverland, Wonderland, Narnia etc, like the start of some great adventure into the unknown) . Of all the hundreds of things I've done,( and been dissatisfied with many) this is my favourite. What's yours?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you for the call out Desdichado. I'm hoping that the painting I'm currently working on will be my favorite(picture not shown). 

There is a picture (below) that is kind of whimsical that I sold for only $30 that I'm extremely found of. I think I'm going to redo it to keep for myself. I just love lots of color in my paintings.


----------

